# IGF-1 Reconstitution with White Vinegar



## PRIDE (Jan 8, 2013)

By Red Baron

I have noticed several posts lately wondering about a method for reconstituting IGF-1 and a few posts about using vinegar/water to do so. I originally wrote this when LR3 started becoming available in reasonable quantity for a forum that I am a Moderator at, but since there seems to be a reasonable interest with the community as a whole, I will post it here for those that might be interested. -RB

I began using this method many months ago ... mainly out of impatience. I was out of Benzyl Alcohol, and while I had access to HCl, it wasn't accessible when I wanted to begin my Long R3 IGF-1 cycle. I decided to use plain ol' grocery store Distilled White Vinegar. I used the following, which has worked out really well for me. The feedback I have received from many others that I have shared it with has been positive as well. Here it is for anyone that is interested:

The calculation:
Distilled white vinegar is supposed to be standardized to ~5% acetic acid, which would make it ~850mM. To get it to LR3’s recommended and preferred environment of 100mM, you'll want to dilute our distilled white vinegar down to 11.76% white vinegar (100mM/850mM = 11.76%), with the remaining 88.24% being deionized water (or in a pinch distilled water). Since it would be almost impossible to accurately draw out 11.76IU's of distilled white vinegar , I personally round this up to 12IU’s, which is going to be close enough to our desired 100mM to work well.

The filtering process:
use off the shelf grocery store distilled white vinegar. In order to ensure safety, I filter it using .20u whatman filters. Here is the step by step for those that may not be familiar with filtering using whatmans. You can tackle this in one of two ways. You can filter the distilled white vinegar by itself, or you can mix your vinegar and deionized (or distilled) water together, then filter the mixture through a .20u whatman.

The items that you will want to have on hand (in addition to your distilled white vinegar and deionized, distilled, or sterile water) before starting out are some sterile vials, some .20u whatman filters, some syringes and needles (I use a 10cc syringe, and .23 gauge 1" needles), and some alcohol swabs.

(1) First draw up your desired amount of distilled white vinegar (or your solution of 7.5 parts of water to 1 part of distilled white vinegar)
(2) screw on the .20u whatman to the end of your syringe
(3) screw on the needle to the end of your whatman filter
(4) take a sterile vial, swab the top with alcohol, then insert a needle for venting.
(5) Insert your syringe/whatman/needle apparatus and slowly push the contents into the sterile vial.

Now you have safe vinegar (or vinegar / water) to use for your reconstituting.


Reconstituting:
How much water/vinegar you reconstitute with is going to somewhat depend on which LR3 IGF-1 you are using. Igtropin is shipped in 100mcg vials, which I usually reconstitute at 1ml(cc) per 100mcg vial (which will make the 10 mark on your insulin syringe = 10 mcgs). The gropep based IGF-1's are primarily shipped in 1mg vials, and I usually use 5ml for these (which will make the 10 mark on your insulin syringe = 20mcgs).
In any event, what you will want to do is:

(1) take an alcohol swab and swab the tops of my water, vinegar solution, and IGF-1 vials
(2) take a syringe with your preferred needle, and draw out .12 cc's of vinegar for the 100mcg vials or .60 cc's for the 1mg vials (If you have filtered the vinegar alone).
(3) next I take this syringe and draw out the water - .88cc's for 100mcg, 4.4cc's for the 1mg (also if you have filtered the vinegar alone).

IF YOU HAVE MIXED THE VINEGAR & WATER BEFORE FILTERING - in lieu of steps (2) and (3) - Just draw out the desired amount of dilutent from your pre-mixed vial of vinegar / water into your syringe.

(4) next, poke the needle into the LR3 IGF-1 vial and dribble this solution down the side of the vial, avoid any direct spray on the lyophilized powder until all of the dilutent is in the vial
(5) using a gentle swirling motion, reconstitute the powder.
(6) Your LR3 is now ready to use. I personally stick the vial in the fridge (not absolutely necessary, but not a bad idea none the less).

I think that about sums it up. Hope this helps anyone who may have been wondering about using vinegar to reconstitute. I would advise that if you end up using Igtropin, you seriously consider using this vinegar method. Igtropin does not get along nicely at all with other dilutents such as BA.


----------

